# [SOLVED] how to manually set CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT?

## potuz

Hi there, I'd like to have both the nvidiabl and the proprietary nvidia modules running on my system. On older versions, I had FB_NVIDIA and nvidia_backlight set , this sets fb_backlight which is needed for nvidiabl. The problem is that newer nvidia.ko need fb_nvidia=n, hence my question: how can I manually set fb_backlight on my kernel config? the combinations that would set it are unacceptable (they require pmac or pmu and such). There' s a bug filed upstream to make fb_backlight human settable or at least be set automatically if backlight_class is set, but in the meantime, is there any way I can set fb_backlight directly?

EDIT: someone at IRC pointed me to edit Kconfig and that did the trick.

----------

## ]grimm[

I just ran into this same problem even though it has been a few months since the bug was posted upstream.  As of linux 3.3.4 I still have the issue.  This thread was one of the first results when I searched for the error, but the actual solution was only alluded to.

I edited the following Kconfig files:  /usr/src/linux/drivers/video/Kconfig and found the line

```
config FB_BACKLIGHT
```

and changed the line immediately after it to

```
bool "Generic Video Backlight Support"
```

 instead of just reading "bool" with no description string.

----------

